# Halfax to Vancouver



## stntylr (Jun 13, 2016)

A few weeks ago I completed one of my dream train trips and rode Via Rail from Halifax all the way to Vancouver. No layers just going from train to train. I started Wednesday at noon on the Ocean. Arrived late in Motreal for the Corridor train so I had to go straight to my train. In Toronto I had a few hours and went to the CN Tower. Then on the The Canadian for a four night trip all in coach. What an adventure!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 13, 2016)

stntylr said:


> A few weeks ago I completed one of my dream train trips and rode Via Rail from Halifax all the way to Vancouver. No layers just going from train to train. I started Wednesday at noon on the Ocean. Arrived late in Motreal for the Corridor train so I had to go straight to my train. In Toronto I had a few hours and went to the CN Tower. Then on the The Canadian for a four night trip all in coach. What an adventure!


Glad you're back Stan! As I remember you like Long Trips in Coach without Layovers!

Any Video or pics like you used to post here?


----------



## stntylr (Jun 15, 2016)

Working on it. I took 4 hours of video and 200 pictures.


----------

